# Removal of residue after scraping popcorn ceilings?



## ChrisT (Aug 3, 2007)

Oh no! How frustrating. I don't have a lot of experience in this, but we removed our popcorn ceiling last spring by scraping with a putty knife and then wiping it down. We did not prime the ceiling, just sprayed the popcorn right back up again and haven't had a bit of problem in three months.


----------



## Big Bob (Jul 27, 2007)

testing for good adhesion after allowing a couple hours to dry...was not really allowing enough cure time and giving your primer a chance.

prime or paint before applying acoustical texture to ceiling is best practice.

Very surprised you had a residue problem...clean rags and lots of clean water?


----------

